# Realmsian Dragonstar: The Battle of Toril Campaign Guide/Rogues Gallery (Game Cancelled)



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2016)

Okay, I'm fairly certain I have everything for the old In Character thread, so here is the new Rogues Gallery for *Realmsian Dragonstar: The Battle of Toril*.


----------



## Buddha the DM (Sep 21, 2016)

*Soumral Shadewalker:* Female Elf; Rogue 5/Shadowthorne 5

*Background*
Soumral grew up in the forrested regions of the Dalelands where she learned the value of a well place arrow, or blade, could mean the difference between staying alive or becoming something’s dinner. Another, perhaps more important, lesson that she learn was the value of having information on people. When she wasn’t busy in the forrests of the region she was often found seemingly hanging out in the villages doing nothing. This may have seemed like the truth to most but it was not.

Soumral was, in fact, listening to what the villagers’ and travelers’ had to say. She kept track of all the major players in the area, and what they were up to. What she didn’t know for some time was that someone was watching her. One day a relatively nondescript human approached here and introduced himself as a member of an order that was seeking people with skills that she had displayed. The two spent most of the following week talking about the order and what exactly would be expected of one of its members. As their discussions came toa close, Soumral decided it was high time to broaden her horizons and so accepted the invitation to join the order.

Upon her acceptance of membership she learned that the order was called the Shadowthorne. Not only were they information gatherers, they made use of the skills she had honed in the forrests of her homeland. The emmisary of the order informed her that they would be departing the Dalelands to head for the Sword Coast, and more importantly the city of Baldur’s Gate. When she asked why there she was told that forces were moving that could bring vast changes, and that they were to find out what those forces were and the potential changes that they could bring.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2016)

*Name*: Silhouette
*Race*: Tiefling
*Class/Level*: Beguiler 12/Shadow Adept 1

[sblock=Stats]*STR *8  (0)
*DEX *16 (6) +2 racial
*CON *14 (6)
*INT *22 (10) +2 lvl +2 racial +2 enhancement
*WIS *15 (6) +1 lvl
*CHA *10 (4) -2 racial

*Alignment*: Neutral
*AC*: 13 (10 + 3 dex)
*Hit Points*: 77 (28+6+18+17+8)
HP: 7D6 = [3, 4, 1, 4, 6, 3, 6] = 27
1D4 = [1] = 1
*Movement*: 30' walk, 30' fly (avg man)

*Base Attack Bonus*: +6/+1
*Init*: +3
*Melee Attack*: +5
*Ranged Attack*: +9
*Fort*: +9
*Reflex*: +10
*Will*: +15

*Race Abilities*
+2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Cha
+2 Bluff +2 Hide
Native Outsider
Darkvision 60'
Resist Fire 5, Lightning 5, Cold 5 (10)
Darkness 1/day

*Class Abilities*:
Armored Mage
Trapfinding
Cloaked Casting (+1 DC, +2 spell pen)
Surprise Casting (Feint as move action)
Advanced Learning
- (1st) Magic Aura
- (4th) Shadow Conjuration
- (6th) Greater Heroism
Silent Spell
Still Spell

*Shadow Feats*
- Insidious Magic (Weave users must succeed CL check DC 11+spell lvl to use divinations to gain info about your spells)
- Tenacious Magic (Dispel DC vs Weave users is 15+spell lvl)
- Pernicious Magic (+4 spell penetration vs Weave users)

*Skills*: 146 (40+112 +6)
Bluff +15 (11 + 0 cha + 2 race + 2 item)
Concentration +15 (13 + 2 con)
Diplomacy +12 (8 + 0 cha + 2 syn + 2 item)
Disguise +10 (10 + 0 cha + 2 when acting)
Gather Info +17 (15 + 0 cha + 2 syn)
Hide +10 (5 + 3 dex + 2 race)
Knowledge (Arcana) +20 (14 + 6 int)
Knowledge (Local) +11 (5 + 6 int)
Knowledge (Nobility) +11 (5 + 6 int)
Listen +15 (13 + 2 wis)
Move Silently +10 (7 + 3 dex)
Profession (servant) +3 (1 + 2 wis)
Search +15 (9 + 6 int)
Sense Motive +15 (11 + 2 wis + 2 item)
Spellcraft +20 (12 + 6 int + 2 syn + 2 for scrolls)
Spot +15 (13 + 2 wis)
Use Magic Device +10 (10 + 0 cha + 2 for scrolls)

*Feats*
B Spellcasting Prodigy (+2 effective Int for DC and bonus spells)
1 Fiendish Bloodline (cast Protection from Good 3/day and Bane 1/day as SLA)
3 Spell Penetration
6 Shadow Weave Magic (+1 DC and CL for enchant, illusion, necromancy; -1 CL for evoc (except darkness) and trans)
9 Vatic Gaze (Detect Magic at will, Sense Motive DC 5+caster level to determine highest spell level)
B Leadership
12 Outsider Wings (Fly at base speed, avg maneuvering)

*Languages *- Common, Infernal, Draconic, Thayan, Celestial, Elven

*Spells *(Beguiler) - Caster level 14 (+2 vs SR), Base DC 17 (+1 for illusion/enchant/necro)
Slots
0 - 6/6, 1 - 8/8, 2 - 7/7, 3 - 7/7, 4 - 6/6, 5 - 6/6, 6 - 5/5

*0 -* Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/Close, Read Magic
*1 -* Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self,Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep,Undetectable Alignment, Whelm, Ventriloquism, Magic Aura
*2 -* Blinding Color Surge, Blur, Daze Monster, Detect Thoughts, Fog Cloud, Glitterdust, Hypnotic Pattern, Invisibility, Knock, Minor Image, Mirror Image, Misdirection, See Invisibility, Silence, Spider Climb, Stay the Hand, Touch of Idiocy, Vertigo, Whelming Burst
*3 -* Arcane Sight, Clairaudience/voyance, Crown of Veils, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Displacement, Glibness, Halt, Haste, Hesitate, Hold Person, Inevitable Defeat, Invisibility Sphere, Legion of Sentinels, Major Image, Nondetection, Slow, Suggestion, Vertigo Field, Zone of Silence
*4 -* Charm Monster, Confusion, Crushing Despair, Freedom of Movement, Greater Invisibility, Greater Mirror Image, Locate Creature, Mass Whelm, Phantom Battle, Rainbow Pattern, Solid Fog, Shadow Conjuration
*5 -* Break Enchantment, Dominate Person, Feeblemind, Friend to Foe, Hold Monster, Incite Riot, Mind Fog, Telepathic Bond, Seeming, Sending, Swift Etherealness
*6 -* Greater Dispel, Mass Suggestion, Mislead, Overwhelm, Repulsion, Shadow Walk, True Seeing, Veil

*Money *- 13gp

*Weapons *-	    	
Rapier, +4 to hit, 1d6-1 dmg, 20gp, 2lbs

*Armour *-
Traveller clothes

*Gear *- 55,737
Bracers of Arcane Freedom _(2/day cast spells with no somatic comp), 2300_
Robe of Mysterious Conjuration _(3/day use spell slot to cast Summon Monster of equal level), 10000_
Gwaeron's Boots _(Pass w/out trace, immune to scent), 6000_
Headband of Intellect +2, _4000_
Amulet of Wordtwisting _(+2 Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate, Sense Motive; 1/day Tongues), 6000_
Vest of Resistance +3, _9000_
Belt of the Wide Earth_ (2x carry capacity, 2/day use 5th lvl slot to cast teleport), 8000_
Goggles of the Golden Sun_ (immune to blinding/dazzling, 3/day use 3rd lvl slot to cast Fireball), 4000_
_- Set bonus: cold resist +5 (stacks with racial resist)_
Artificer's Monocle _(Use with Detect Magic to Identify magic items), 1500_
Ring of Four Winds _(4/day gain +2 def AC or Feather Fall as imm action), 2000_

Rod of Frost _(3/day 30' line that does 2d6 cold (DC ? for 1/2), ext fires, freezes water), 1400_
Tome of Worldly Memory_ (1 min to get +5 on a Knowledge check, std action if 5+ rnks in skill), 1500_

Potion of Lesser Restoration, 300
Potion of Shield of Faith +2, 50
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2, 100
Potion of Hide from Undead, 50

- On person
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb
Spell Component Pouch, 5gp, 2lbs

- In Pouches
Small steel mirror, 10gp, .5lb
Money[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Working[/sblock]


[sblock=Cohort]
*Thrak*
_11th level Goliath Psychic Warrior_
Exp: 56,200
Hit Dice: 85 (35+8+21+21)
Cohort HP: 6D8 = [8, 7, 6, 6, 5, 3] = 35
Initiative: +0
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Class: 20 (10 + 10 armor)
Base Attack/Grapple: +8/+3
Attack: Large Greatsword, +13/+8 atk, 3d6+7 dmg
Special Attacks: Psionics
Special Qualities: Powerful Build, Mountain Movement (standing jumps treated as running, accelerated Climb at no penalty)
Saves: Fort +12, Ref +5, Will +7
Abilities: Str 21, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
Skills: Autohypnosis +12, Concentration +14, Knowledge (Psi) +6, Sense Motive +5
Feats: Power Attack, Stand Still, Heavy Armor Optimization, Psionic Weapon, Deflective Armor, Psionic Meditation, Combat Manifestation, Greater Psionic Weapon, Deep Impact
Power Points: 35
Powers
1 Force Screen (+4 shield AC, 1pp; aug 4pp +1)
1 Defensive Precognition (+1 ins AC/saves, 1pp; aug 3pp +1)
1 Metaphysical Weapon (give weapon +1 enh bonus, 1pp; aug 4pp +1)
2 Animal Affinity (+4 enhancement to any one stat, 3pp; aug 5pp for another stat)
2 Body Adjustment (heal 1d12 dmg, 3pp; aug 2pp for another 1d12)
2 Detect Hostile Intent (detect aggression towards you within 30' cannot be surprised, 3pp)
3 Empathic Feedback (melee attacks on you dmg attacker too, 5pp)
3 Concealing Amorpha (50% miss chance, 5pp)
3 Dimension Slide (Close range teleport, 5pp)
4 Steadfast Perception (immune to illusions, +6 Spot/Search, 7pp)
4 Energy Adaptation (Resist energy 20, 7pp)

Cash 50
Armor: Full Plate +1, 2500 (AC +10, MaxDex 1, Armor check -4)
Weapon: Large Greatsword, +13 atk, 3d6+7 dmg, 100gp

Gear
Cloak of Resistance +2, 4000
Hat of Disguise, 1800

Potion of Lesser Restoration, 300
Potion of Shield of Faith +2, 50
Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 50[/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Sep 21, 2016)

Shazer'a Golion - Scion of Copper - Male Half-Dragon Duskblade 5/Abj Champ 1/Imperial Legionnaire 1
[Sblock=Shazer'a]
*Shazer'a Golion* Male Half-Copper Dragon Duskblade 5/Abjurant Champion 1/Imperial Legionnaire 1
*CG* ECL 10; Medium Dragon; HD 5d8+2d10+28 (63)
*HP* 63; *Init* +2; *Spd* 30'.; *AC* 34 [10 Base + 10 Armor + 3 Dex + 5 Natural + 1 Deflection + 5 Shield], Touch 14, Flat-Footed 30
*XP* 48,000

*BAB* +7/+2; Grp +13
*Melee* +1 Sizing Monofilament Axe +14/+9 (2d10+7;x3 - Slashing)
*Melee* MW _Old_ Sunsword +14/+9 (4d6+6; 19-20 - Fire) *Ignore 10 pts armor/nat armor/hardness
*Ranged* +1 Laser Pistol +11/+6 (2d10+1;x2 - Fire) - 100'
*Ranged* +1 Plasma Rifle +11/+6 (5d10+1;x2 - Fire) - 300'
*Full Attack:* Monofilament Axe +14/+9 (2d8+7), Laser Pistol +11 (2d10+1), Bite +8 (1d6+9)

*Saves* 
Fort +12 [7 Base + 4 Con + 1 Magic]
Ref +6 [2 Base + 3 Dex + 1 Magic]
Will +8 [7 Base + 0 Wis + 1 Magic]

*Abilities* 
Str 22 (+6) [6 Pt buy + 8 Race]
Dex 16 (+3) [8 Pt buy + 1 Level]
Con 18 (+4) [10 Pt buy + 2 Race]
Int 16 (+3) [6 Pt buy + 2 Race]
Wis 10 (+0) [2 Pt buy]
Cha 10 (+0) [0 Pt buy + 2 Race]

*Skills* Appraise +3, Balance +3, Climb +6, Concentration +14, Craft +3, Decipher Script +4, Demolition +13, Escape Artist +3, Handle Animal +1, Hide +3, Jump +10, Know (A) +8, Know (G) +8, Know (H) +4, Know (N) +4, Know (No) +6, Know (P) +4, Know (Re) +4, Move Silently +3, Pilot +7, Freefall +11, Search +3, Spellcraft +10, Swim +6, Use Rope +3

*Feats* 1 - Point Blank Shot, 3 - Rapid Shot, 6 - Extra Spell (Shield)
_Bonus_ Combat Casting, Leadership, Precise Shot, Technical Proficiency

*Languages* Common, Draconic, Undercommon, Dwarven, Elven

*Class Abilities* 
_Duskblade_: Arcane Attunement (_dancing lights, detect magic, flare, ghost sounds, read magic_) 6/day, Armored Mage (medium), Combat Casting, Arcane Channeling (single attack), Quick Cast 1/day
_Abjurant Champion_: Abjurant Armor (+class to force armor), Extended abjurations
_Imperial Legionnaire:_ Sword & Gun Style: Wield Light melee and one handed ranged weapon w/o penalty and can fire ranged weapon without provoking

*Racial Abilities*
_Special Attacks_: Claws: 1d4+6 S, Bite 1d6+6 B/P, Breath Weapon - 60' line of acid, 6d8, DC 17 Reflex for half
_Special Qualities_: Darkvision 60', Low-light Vision, Immune: sleep & paralysis effects, acid damage

*Duskblade Spells* (Cast 6/7/4 Per Day, Save DC 13 + Spell Level; Caster Level 6)

Spells Known:
0 - Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Ray of Frost, Touch of Fatigue
1 - Chill Touch, Ray of Enfeeblement, Resist Energy, Rouse, Shield, Shocking Grasp
2 - Ghoul Touch, Seeking Ray

*Possessions:*
Total Gear Value	49,000 cr
Remaining	68 cr	

*Body Slot  -  Item - CR Value - Qty - Source*
Ring of Sustenance - 2500 - DMG
Ring of Protection +1 - 2000 - DMG
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 - 2000 - DMG
Vest of Resistance +1 - 1000 - CA
Handy Haversack - 2000 - DMG
+1 Sizing Monofilament Axe - 9550 - IS/CA
+1 Laser Pistol - 2800 - GG
+1 Plasma Rifle - 5300 - SHB
Neural net - 7000 - SHB
Integrated Goggles (full) - 1550 - IS
+2 Battle Armor - 4650 - SHB/GG
Personal Communicator - 100 - SHB
Language Translator - 200 - SHB
Gnome chip - 100 - SHB
Microcell - 100 - 10 - SHB
Minicell - 150 - 10 - SHB
Heavy cell - 200 - 4 - SHB
Artificial Gill - 200 - SHB
Temporary Shelter - 500 - SHB
Rope - 10 - SHB
Handcuffs - 40 - SHB
Flashlight - 15 - SHB
Grippers - 75 - SHB
Grenade - Frag - 200 - 2 - SHB
Grenade - Smoke - 90 - 3 - SHB
Grenade - Stun - 100 - 2 - SHB
Grenade - Std EMP - 300 - 2 - IS
Grenade - Tangleweb - 200 - 1 - IS
Dagger - 2 - 2 - SHB

*Spellware:*
Magic Sense - 2000 - GG
Energy Resistance (Elec Basic) - 2000 - GG
Energy Resistance (Fire Basic) - 2000 - GG

*Aquired Loot:*

Old Sunsword: double damage, 60' light, masterwork, maybe enchanted; Gondian temple
strange sphere with unknown runes; Gondian temple


[sblock=Background]
Growing up a scion of House Golion was a crucible of being pulled in two different directions at one time. Born half in the world of dragons and half in the world of men, it falls to Shazer'a to be Grand Duke Kupric's representative and agent in areas where the House cannot have any official presence or stance. Though officially recognized by the house, as not a full dragon, Shazer'a is given broad leeway to pursue the unofficial goals of House Golion. To pursue that, Shazer'a sought to combine the power of spell and blade. Eventually ending up a member of the Imperial Legions, Shazer'a eventually couldn't deal with the change in tone and actions the legions were called up on to make with Asemet in the Emperor's seat and resigned his commission with the Legions and set out to help those who now fall oppressed by the Empire's forces. 

Like all half dragons from Golion who do not enjoy the longevity of full dragons, Shazer'a has been accompanied since reaching maturity by a wizard loyal to Grade Duke Kupric. Currently that wizard is Nelalwe, a gnomish arcanist whose task in life is to help safeguard the life of Shazer'a as long as possible, but when that is no longer possible, to capture his soul on death in a Neural net and return that net to Meneer for insertion into a Soulmech shell designed specifically for Shazer'a to continue to serve Qesemet even beyond death. 

So now Shazer'a and Nelalwe find themselves trying to protect a backwater planet in her House's area of protectorate, doing their best to prevent the worst depredations of the Imperial Legions...
[/sblock][/sblock]
Nelalwe - Weesham to Shazer'a
[Sblock=Nelalwe]
*Nelalwe Frecla* Female Air Gnome Wizard 5/War Weaver 3
*LG* ECL 8; Small Humanoid (Gnome); HD 8d4+16 (44)
*HP* 44; *Init* +2; *Spd* 20'.; *AC* 23 [10 Base + 6 Armor + 2 Dex + 4 Shield +1 Size], Touch 13, Flat-Footed 21
*XP* 30,400

*BAB* +4; Grp +3
*Melee* Quarterstaff +3 (1d4-1, x2; Bludgeoning)
*Ranged* Dagger +6 (1d4, 19-20/x2; Piercing) - 10'
*Ranged* Holdout Pistol +6 (1d8, x3; Piercing) - 100'

*Saves* 
Fort +4 [2 Base + 2 Con]
Ref +4 [2 Base + 2 Dex]
Will +9 [8 Base + 1 Wis]

*Abilities* 
Str 08 (-1) [2 Pt buy - 2 Race]
Dex 14 (+2) [4 Pt buy + 2 Race]
Con 14 (+2) [6 Pt buy]
Int 18 (+4) [10 Pt buy + 2 Level]
Wis 12 (+1) [4 Pt buy]
Cha 10 (+0) [2 Pt buy]

*Skills* Concentration +12, Craft (Weaving) +10, Craft (Drawing) +9, Decipher Script +10, Heal +11, Knowledge (Arcana) +15, Knowledge (Religion) +9, Profession (Pharmacist) +7, Profession (Surgeon) +7, Repair +10, Spellcraft +18

*Feats* 1 - Arcane Disciple (Healing)*, 3 - Extend Spell, 6 - Arcane Mastery**
_Bonus_ Collegiate Wizard**, Scribe Scroll, Enlarge Spell Technical Proficiency
* Complete Divine, ** Complete Arcane

*Languages* Common, Gnome, Draconic, Auran, Elven

*Class Abilities* 
_Wizard_: Lose Familiar - Gain Collegiate Wizard; Scribe Scroll, Bonus Feat: Enlarge Spell
_War Weaver:_ Eldritch Tapestry (4 creatures; 3rd level spells); Quescent Weaving 2 (hung spells; move action to release)

*Racial Abilities*

*Wizard Spells* (Cast 4/5/4/3/2 Per Day, Save DC 14 + Spell Level; Caster Level 7)

Spells Known:
1 -	Alarm, Benign Transposition, Cure Light Wounds, Ebon Eyes, Endure Radiation*, Enlarge Person, Grease, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Nerveskittter, Persistant Blade, Repair Light Damage*, Shield, Silent Image
2 -	Animalistic power**, Arcane Lock, Arms of the Maralith***, Create Magic Tattoo, Cure Moderate Wounds, Fox's Cunning, Invisibility, Refuel*, Repair Moderate Damage*, See Invisibility, Spider Climb
3 -	Acid Breath, Cure Serious Wounds, Dimension Step***, Dispel Magic, Fireball, Fly, Greater Mage Armor, Haste, Nondetection
4 -	Black Tentacles, Esuirience***, Greater Invisibility, Orb of Force
* Starfarer's Handbook, **PHB2, *** Player's Companion

*Typical Memorized:*
_Known Fight_
1 - Benign Transposition, Cure Light Wounds, Magic Missile, Nerveskitter, Shield
2 - Animalistic Power, Arms of the Maralith, Invisibility, Spider Climb
3 - Cure Serious Wounds, Fly, Haste
4 - Black Tentacles, Orb of Force

_Normal Day_
1 - Alarm, Cure Light Wounds, Endure Radiation, Repair Light Damage, Silent Image
2 - <s>Animalistic Power</s>, Create Magic Tattoo, Fox's Cunning, Cure Moderate Wounds
3 - Acid Breath, Dimension Step, Nondetection
4 - <s>Esuirience, Fly (Extended)</s>

*Possessions:*
Total Gear Value	16,950 cr
Remaining	  315 cr	

*Body Slot  -  Item - CR Value - Qty - Source*
Ring of Mystic Healing  - 3500 - MIC
Eternal Wand - Expeditious Retreat - 820 - MIC
Arcanists Vest - 4225 - GG
Pearl of Power 1st  - 1000 - DMG
Magic Bedroll - 500 - MIC
Everlasting Rations  - 350 - MIC
Everfull Mug - 200 - MIC
Datapad - 300 - SHB
Datachip (Arcanist Lorebook) - 50 - SHB
Datachip (Language & Linguistics) - 50 - SHB
Datachip (Unification Bible) - 50 - SHB
Scroll: Soul Bind - 3825 - SHB
Extra spells - 875 - SHB
Holdout Laser - 200 - SHB
Microcell x5 - 50 - SHB
Medkit x2 - 240 - SHB
Sonic Mediscanner - 400 - PC

*Spellware:*
n/a
[/sblock]

EDIT: items from Gondan temple added; fixed incorrect attack bonus for Sunsword


----------



## KainG (Sep 21, 2016)

*Primary:*
*Kethrendil Symbaern*: male sun elf duskblade 10

*Backup:*
*Yin Hun Lang*: male human fighter 10
*Emiko* (cohort): female human scout 8


----------



## tekknowkub (Sep 23, 2016)

*Primary Characters*
Dakashi NG Male Elan; Erudite (Convert Spell to Power) 5 / Devotee of Saridor 3 / Diamond Dragon 2
Hadyri (cohort) LG Female Xeph; Enlightened Monk 8


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 27, 2016)

Rodan

 Male Raptoran Cleric 14
 Lawful Good
 Representing Deuce Traveler
 XP: -

 Strength 12 (+1)
 Dexterity 12 (+1)
 Constitution 14 (+2)
 Intelligence 10 (+0)
 Wisdom 19 (+4) (21 w/ Periapt of Wisdom +2), [+1 stat bonus at level 12]
 Charisma 14 (+2)

 Size: Medium
 Height: 6' 0"
 Weight: 120 lb
 Skin: Tan
 Eyes: Black
 Head Feathers: Black Wavy; Beardless

 Total Hit Points: 79/79
 Speed: 30 feet (20 feet with equipment)
 Armor Class: 31 = 10 +16 [armor] +4 [shield] +1 [dexterity]
 Touch AC: 11
 Flat-footed: 30

 Initiative modifier: +1 = +1 [dexterity]
 Fortitude save: +11 = 9 [base] +2 [constitution]
 Reflex save: +5 = 4 [base] +1 [dexterity]
 Will save: +14 = 9 [base] +4 [wisdom] +1 [periapt]
 Attack (handheld): +11/+6 = 7 [base] +1 [strength]
 Attack (unarmed): +11/+6 = 7 [base] +1 [strength]
 Attack (missile): +11/+6 = 7 [base] +1 [dexterity]
 Attack (blaster pistol +4): +16/+11 (weapon focus)
 Grapple check: +11/+6 = 7 [base] +1 [strength]

 Light load:
 Medium load:
 Heavy load:
 Lift over head:
 Lift off ground:
 Push or drag:
 43 lb. or less
 44-86 lb.
 87-130 lb.
 130 lb.
 260 lb.
 650 lb.

 Languages: Common Raptoran

 Feats:

 Combat Casting 
 Divine Metamagic
 Quicken Spell 
 Weapon Focus x1 Weapon(s): Blaster Pistol
 Extend Spell

 Skill 
 Appraise Int 0 = +0
 Balance Dex* 1 = +1
 Bluff Cha 2 = +2
 Climb Str* 3 = +1 +2 [raptoran]
 Concentration Con 2 = +2
 Craft Int 0 = +0
 Diplomacy Cha 4 = +2 +2 
 Disguise Cha 2 = +2
 Escape Artist Dex* 1 = +1
 Forgery Int 0 = +0
 Gather Information Cha 2 = +2
 Heal Wis 20 = +4 +12 ranks +4 from Profession 
 Hide Dex* 1 = +1
 Intimidate Cha 2 = +2
 Jump Str* 11 = +1 +10 [raptoran]
 Knowledge (religion) Int 10 = +0 +10 
 Listen Wis 4 = +4
 Move Silently Dex* 1 = +1
 Perform Cha 2 = +2 
 Profession (Pharma) Wis 11 = +4 +7
 Research Wis 8 = +4 +4
 Ride Dex 1 = +1 
 Search Int 0 = +0
 Sense Motive Wis 4 = +4
 Spot Wis 6 = +4 +2 [raptoran]
 Survival Wis 5 = +4 +1 
 Swim Str** 1 = +1
 Use Rope Dex 1 = +1


 * = check penalty for wearing armor
 Know Religion >=5 ranks gives +2 on turn/rebuke the undead.

 Deity: The Merchant
 Domains:
- Travel: Freedom of Movement (1 round/level), once a day. Survival as a Class Skill.
-- Spells: 1st Longstrider, 2nd Locate Object, 3rd Fly, 4th Dimension Door, 5th Teleport, 6th Find the Path, 7th Greater Teleport
- Luck: Reroll one roll, once a day.
--Spells: 1st Entropic Shield, 2nd Aid, 3rd Protection from Energy, 4th Freedom of Movement, 5th Break Enchantment, 6th Mislead, 7th Spell Turning
 Energy: Positive [Healing / Turns Undead]


 Zero-level Cleric spells: 6 per day
 First-level Cleric spells: 8 (5+1+2) per day +1 from a domain, +2 from Wisdom:
 Second-level Cleric spells: 7 (5+1+1) per day +1 from a domain, +1 from Wisdom:
 Third-level Cleric spells: 6 (4+1+1) per day +1 from a domain, +1 from Wisdom:
 Fourth-level Cleric spells: 6 (4+1+1) per day +1 from a domain, +1 from Wisdom:
 Fifth-level Cleric spells: 5 (3+1+1) 3 per day +1 from a domain, +1 from Wisdom:
 Sixth-level Cleric spells: 4 (3+1) 3 per day +1 from a domain:
 Seventh-level Cleric spells: 3 (2+1) 2 per day +1 from a domain:

 Prepared Spells
 0: Create Water, Purify Food and Drink, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mending, Light
 1: Bless, Command, Comprehend Languages, Detect Evil, Divine Favor, Obscuring Mist, Sanctuary, Longstrider
 2: Delay Poison, Find Traps, Hold Person, Remove Paralysis, Shatter, Silence, Aid
 3: Extended Bull's Strength, Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge, Meld Into Stone, Prayer, Fly
 4: Extended Magic Circle Against Evil, Death Ward, Dismissal, Neutralize Poison, Freedom of Movement, Dimension Door
 5: Dispel Evil, Flame Strike, Summon Monster V, Wall of Stone, Break Enchantment
 6: Banishment, Blade Barrier, Find the Path, Mislead
 7: Control Weather, Repulsion, Greater Teleport

 Raptoran:
 Winged humanoids noted for deep thought.
 Their trademark footbow is a martial weapon.
 Wings give +10 on jump; also get +2 on climb and spot.
 Air spells at +1 caster level.
 Low-light vision.
 Never take falling damage if conscious; maximum 1d6 if unconscious
 Always know which direction is north.
 Limited ability to fly develops as levels increase.

 Cleric:
 Alignment Aura
 Spontaneous Casting (heal)
 Turn Undead (5x/day)
 High wisdom gains bonus spells daily
 Domain choices give additional abilities 


 Rodan's Equipment:
 Assault Exoskeleton +4
 - 21150 cr, +16 to AC, +2 max Dex bonus, -4 armor check, 50lbs
 Medium Steel Heavy Shield +2
 - 4170 cr, +4 to AC, 15 lbs
 Language Translator
 - 200 cr, 1 lb
 Personal Communicator
 - 100 cr
 Diagnostic Monitor
 - 300 cr, 1 lb
 Medkit
 - 120 cr, 5 lb
 Blaster Pistol +4
 - 32750 cr, 3d8 damage, x2 critical, 100 ft, 3lb, Electricity
 5x Minicell
 - 75 total cr, 2.5 total pounds, 30 shots each
 Periapt of Wisdom +2
 - 4000 gp

 3085 gold 


Level 10 Archive
[sblock]
 Male Raptoran Cleric 10
 Lawful Good
 Representing Deuce Traveler
 XP: 95,286

 Strength 12 (+1)
 Dexterity 12 (+1)
 Constitution 14 (+2)
 Intelligence 10 (+0)
 Wisdom 18 (+4) (20 w/ Periapt of Wisdom +2)
 Charisma 14 (+2)

 Size: Medium
 Height: 6' 0"
 Weight: 120 lb
 Skin: Tan
 Eyes: Black
 Head Feathers: Black Wavy; Beardless

 Deity: The Merchant
 Domains:
- Travel: Freedom of Movement (1 round/level), once a day. Survival as a Class Skill.
-- Spells: 1st Longstrider, 2nd Locate Object, 3rd Fly, 4th Dimension Door, 5th Teleport
- Luck: Reroll one roll, once a day.
--Spells: 1st Entropic Shield, 2nd Aid, 3rd Protection from Energy, 4th Freedom of Movement, 5th Break Enchantment+
 Energy: Positive [Healing / Turns Undead]

 Total Hit Points: ?/? 
 Speed: 30 feet (20 feet with equipment)
 Armor Class: 31 = 10 +16 [armor] +4 [shield] +1 [dexterity]
 Touch AC: 11
 Flat-footed: 30

 Initiative modifier: +1 = +1 [dexterity]
 Fortitude save: +9 = 7 [base] +2 [constitution]
 Reflex save: +4 = 3 [base] +1 [dexterity]
 Will save: +12 = 7 [base] +4 [wisdom] +1 [periapt]
 Attack (handheld): +8/+3 = 7 [base] +1 [strength]
 Attack (unarmed): +8/+3 = 7 [base] +1 [strength]
 Attack (missile): +8/+3 = 7 [base] +1 [dexterity]
 Attack (blaster pistol +4): +13/+8 (weapon focus)
 Grapple check: +8/+3 = 7 [base] +1 [strength]

 Light load:
 Medium load:
 Heavy load:
 Lift over head:
 Lift off ground:
 Push or drag:
 43 lb. or less
 44-86 lb.
 87-130 lb.
 130 lb.
 260 lb.
 650 lb.

 Languages: Common Raptoran

 Feats:

 Combat Casting 
 Divine Metamagic
 Quicken Spell 
 Weapon Focus x1 Weapon(s): Blaster Pistol


 Skill 
 Appraise Int 0 = +0
 Balance Dex* 1 = +1
 Bluff Cha 2 = +2
 Climb Str* 3 = +1 +2 [raptoran]
 Concentration Con 2 = +2
 Craft Int 0 = +0
 Diplomacy Cha 4 = +2 +2 
 Disguise Cha 2 = +2
 Escape Artist Dex* 1 = +1
 Forgery Int 0 = +0
 Gather Information Cha 2 = +2
 Heal Wis 16 = +4 +8 ranks +4 from Profession 
 Hide Dex* 1 = +1
 Intimidate Cha 2 = +2
 Jump Str* 11 = +1 +10 [raptoran]
 Knowledge (religion) Int 10 = +0 +10 
 Listen Wis 4 = +4
 Move Silently Dex* 1 = +1
 Perform Cha 2 = +2 
 Profession (Pharma) Wis 9 = +4 +5
 Research Wis 6 = +4 +2
 Ride Dex 1 = +1 
 Search Int 0 = +0
 Sense Motive Wis 4 = +4
 Spot Wis 6 = +4 +2 [raptoran]
 Survival Wis 5 = +4 +1 
 Swim Str** 1 = +1
 Use Rope Dex 1 = +1


 * = check penalty for wearing armor
 Know Religion >=5 ranks gives +2 on turn/rebuke the undead.

 Zero-level Cleric spells: 6 per day
 First-level Cleric spells: 5 (4+1) per day +1 from a domain:
 Second-level Cleric spells: 5 (4+1) per day +1 from a domain:
 Third-level Cleric spells: 4 (3+1) per day +1 from a domain:
 Fourth-level Cleric spells: 4 (3+1) per day +1 from a domain:
 Fifth-level Cleric spells: 2 per day +1 from a domain:

 Raptoran:
 Winged humanoids noted for deep thought.
 Their trademark footbow is a martial weapon.
 Wings give +10 on jump; also get +2 on climb and spot.
 Air spells at +1 caster level.
 Low-light vision.
 Never take falling damage if conscious; maximum 1d6 if unconscious
 Always know which direction is north.
 Limited ability to fly develops as levels increase.

 Cleric:
 Alignment Aura
 Spontaneous Casting (heal)
 Turn Undead (5x/day)
 High wisdom gains bonus spells daily
 Domain choices give additional abilities 


 Rodan's Equipment:
 Assault Exoskeleton +4
 - 21150 cr, +16 to AC, +2 max Dex bonus, -4 armor check, 50lbs
 Medium Steel Heavy Shield +2
 - 4170 cr, +4 to AC, 15 lbs
 Language Translator
 - 200 cr, 1 lb
 Personal Communicator
 - 100 cr
 Diagnostic Monitor
 - 300 cr, 1 lb
 Medkit
 - 120 cr, 5 lb
 Blaster Pistol +4
 - 32750 cr, 3d8 damage, x2 critical, 100 ft, 3lb, Electricity
 5x Minicell
 - 75 total cr, 2.5 total pounds, 30 shots each
 Periapt of Wisdom +2
 - 4000 gp

 3085 gold 

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 27, 2016)

Name: Argent
Class: Wizard 1/Archivist 3/Mystic Theurge 6
Alignment: Neutral Good

Hit Points:39/39
Speed: 
Armor Class: 24, +4 natural, +1 size, +2 natural from amulet, +4 armor from flight suit, +3 deflection from ring
BAB: +4 
Init: +1
Fort: +5
Reflex: +4
Will: +12

Strength: 10
Intelligence: 20 (22 by 8th level) +6
Wisdom: 14 (+2)
Dexterity: 12 (+1)
Constitution: 10
Charisma: 10

T'Sa Racial Traits:
+2 DEX, +2 INT, -2 CHA, they are agile, clever, but somewhat difficult to relate too due to their curiosity and naiveté, often leaving other races standing as they move on to the next thing. Small size: (As small creatures T’sa gain +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of medium-sized creatures.
T’sa base speed: 40 feet
Natural Armor: T’sa receive a +4 natural armor bonus, due to their reptilian hides.
Scent(Ex): All T’sa receive the Scent ability, as per page 10 MM, this reflects their ability to taste the air to great effect with their reptilians tongues.
Low-light Vision: T’sa can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. They retain the ability to
distinguish colour and detail under these conditions.
+2 Racial bonus to: Use Device, Research, and Repair checks, as the T’sa is technically capable and sure footed.
Poor Vision(Ex): All T’sa have poor distance vision, but excellent vision up close, as such they suffer a –2 penalty to Spot rolls, while receiving a +2 to Search rolls.
Cold Blooded(Ex): All T’sa are reptilian, not mammals, as such extremes of cold have an adverse affect, a T’sa in such an environment must make a Fort save (DC14)
every 4 hours or they begin to suffer from it’s effects losing 1 Temporary Constitution point per hour after that point, until dying once CON reaches zero. This reflects them becoming lethargic and sluggish, they also receive –2 penalty to all attacks, initiatives and checks during that time and may only move at half speed. If exposed to a warm place, they are able to regain lost con at a rate of 1 point per 4 hours as opposed to 1 point per day.
Automatic languages: T’sa and Common
Favoured Class: Mechanist
Effective Character level: +0

Feats: 
Outlander Feat: Technical Proficiency
Summon Familiar (Wizard 1)
Scribe (Wizard 1)
Dark Knowledge (tactics) [4 times/day]
Lore Mastery
School Focus (Conjuration) (1st)
Alternative Source Spell (3rd)
Augment Summoning (6th)
Spontaneous Summoner (9th)

Skills (7x4=28 at first level)
Appraise Int 6 = +6
Balance Dex* 1 = +1
Bluff Cha 0 = +0
Climb Str* 0 = +0
Concentration Con 13 = 13 ranks
Craft Int 6 = +6
Diplomacy Cha 0 = +0
Disguise Cha 0 = +0
Escape Artist Dex* 1 = +1
Forgery Int 6 = +6
Gather Information Cha 0 = +0
Heal Wis 2 = +2
Hide Dex* 5 = +1 +4 race
Intimidate Cha 0 = +0
Jump Str* 0 = +0 
Knowledge (religion) Int 19 = +6 + 13 ranks 
Knowledge (planes) Int 19 = +6 + 13 ranks 
Knowledge (nature) 19 = +6 + 13 ranks 
Knowledge (dungeoneering) 19 = +6 + 13 ranks 
Knowledge (arcana) Int 19 = +6 + 13 ranks 
Knowledge (architecture and engineering) 19 = +6 + 13 ranks 
Listen Wis 2 = +2
Move Silently Dex* 1 = +1
Perform Cha 0 = +0
Repair Int 6 = +6 
Research Wis 2 = +2 
Ride Dex 1 = +1
Search Int 8 = +6 +2 race
Sense Motive Wis 2 = +2
Spellcraft Int 14 = +6 +8 ranks
Spot Wis 0 = +2 -2 race
Survival Wis 2 = +2
Swim Str** 0 = +0
Use Rope Dex 1 = +1

Spells Per Day: 
Wizard
0th: 4
1st: 4
2nd: 3
3rd: 2
4th: 1

Archivist
oth: 4
1st: 5
2nd: 5
3rd: 4
4th: 3
5th: 2

Spellbook:
Wizard
0th: All
1st: Silent Image, Grease, Expeditious Retreat, Magic Missile, Summon Monster I, Alarm, Sniper's Shot, Benign Transportation
2nd: Web, Alter Self, Detect Thoughts, Summon Monster II, Shatter, Glitterdust
3rd: Summon Monster III, Great Thundercap, Ray of Dizziness, Stinking Cloud
4th: Assay Spell Resistance, Summon Monster IV

Archivist:
0th: All
1st: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Command, Protection from Evil, Sanctuary, Identify, Lesser Restoration, Summon Nature's Ally, Barskin, Entangle
2nd: Bull's Strength, Hold Person, Locate Object, Close Wounds, Summon Nature's Ally II, Mass Snake's Swiftness, Scorching Ray, Fox's Cunning, Endure Elements, Summon Dire Hawk
3rd: Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Charm Monster, Haste, Summon Nature's Ally III, Death Ward, Restoration
4th: Cure Critical Wounds, Flamestrike, Summon Nature's Ally IV, Heart of Earth, Panacea, Spell Immunity
5th: True Seeing, Summon Nature's Ally V, Heal, Revivify

Equipment:
Ioun Stone (Orange)
- +1 Caster Level, 30,000 cr
Ring of Protection +3
- +3 deflection bonus, 18,000 cr
Amulet of Natural Armor +2
- +2 natural armor, 8,000 cr
Personal Communicator
- 100 cr
Datapad
- 300 cr
Datachip (Arcanist's Lorebook)
- +2 to Knowledge (arcana) and Spellcraft checks, 50 cr
Datachip (Imperial Biological Survey)
- +2 Knowledge (biology), 50 cr
Datachip (Chemical Database)
- +2 Knowledge (chemistry), 50 cr
Datachip (Alchemists's Handbook)
- +2 Alchemy, 50 cr
Datachip (Imperial Encyclopedia)
- +2 Knowledge (geography and history), 50 cr
Datachip (Technical Design Database)
- +2 Knowledge (engineering), 50 cr
Datachip (Unification Bible)
- +2 Knowledge (religion), 50 cr
Flight Suit
- +4 Armor Bonus, No spell failure, 6lbs, 50 cr

Bag of Holding I
- 15 lbs, holds 250 lbs, 2,500 cr
Inside Bag:
Screamer Rifle
- 4d6 damage, x2 crit, 200 ft, 6 lbs, sonic, 650 cr
Minicell x5
- Total of 2.5 lbs, 75 cr
Hostile Environment Suit
- 12 lbs, 1,400 cr
Artificial Gill
- 5lbs, 200 cr
10-person temporary shelter
- 20 lbs, 1500 cr
Water Purifier
- 15 cr
Multiscanner
- 3 lbs, 2500 cr
Microcells x20
- 200 cr

200 spare credits


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 7, 2017)

---


----------



## Buddha the DM (Apr 7, 2017)

One of us!! One of us!!


----------



## epogue (Apr 8, 2017)

simplify


----------



## epogue (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## epogue (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## epogue (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## epogue (Apr 8, 2017)

sorry for the mess still figuring out the system for posting  http://hastur.net/wiki/Imperial_Ranger_(Dragonstar) Imperial Ranger template


----------



## epogue (Apr 8, 2017)

address anny issue if needed I think I covered every thing


----------



## epogue (Apr 8, 2017)

this should be a blast


----------



## epogue (Apr 8, 2017)

Back story exlegionar  Sargent 56 year service record honorable discharge left on personal moral grounds. Full citizen not helpful in this instance..


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 9, 2017)

---


----------



## epogue (Apr 9, 2017)

*Consolidate Update Chips Pending diagnosic gauntlet again contraditing examples*

Davik, Imperial Ranger

Character: Davik Player: epogue (Edwin)
Race: Elf Classes: Ranger Level: 11
Alignment: NG
Experience: 45,000
Religion: The Mother

ABILITIES
Strength: 16 [+3] (w/hardsuit 20[+ 5]) 
Dexterity: 18 [+4] (Max. Dex Bonus to +2 ACwith hardsuit) PHB pg122
Constitution: 10 [+0]
Intelligence: 16 [+3]
Wisdom: 15 [+2]
Charisma: 8 [-1]

SAVING THROWS
Fortitude: 7 + 0 = +7
Reflex: 7 + 4 = +11
Will: 3 + 2 = +5 (+7 vs. enchantment spells oreffects)

COMBAT
Armor Class: 24 (10 + 12 Armor + 2 Dex), Touch12, Flat-Foooted 22
BAB: 11/+6/+1 GRAPPLE: +13 (+15 with hardsuit)
Hit Points: 47
Initiative: +2 (Dex) (+4 without hardsuit)
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares), Climb 20 ft.; base40 ft. (without hardsuit, plusfast movement)

Melee: +14/+8/+4(+16/+11+6 w/hardsuit)
2 clawed hands or feet +15 melee(1d6/19-20/x2) or
Hardsuit (slam) +15 melee (1d6 Nonlethal/x2)or
Masterwork Bayonet +16/+11 (1d8/19-20/x3) or
Gun Butt +15/+10 (1d8/x2)
Masterwork Bayonet +11/+6 (1d8/19-20/x3) and
Gun Butt +6 (1d8/x2) as double weapon
Ranged: +14/+9 (or +15/+10 w/aimpoint andhardsuit 

Pg122 player hand book 3.5 on the it statesthat the penalty Anynegative effects are penalties is afflicted by armor checkpenalty that
Is only applied to attack rolls if you are notproficient with that armor. 

I am proficient 

Blaster Machine Pistol +15/+10 ranged (3d8Electricity/x2, 100 ft.) or
Blaster Machine Pistol +15/+10 ranged (3d8Nonlethal/x2, 100 ft.) with stunsetting or
Minicell 30
Assault Blaster +15/+10 ranged (4d10Electricity/x2, 200 ft.) or
Assault Blaster +15/+10 ranged (4d10Nonlethal/x2, 200 ft.) with stun settingor
Minicell 20
Grenade Launcher tube 5
Grenade Launcher w/frag +15/+10 ranged (6d6,200 ft.) or
Grenade Launcher w/stun +15/+10 ranged (6d6Nonlethal, 200 ft.) or
Grenade Launcher w/EMP +15/+10 ranged (1d6/8d6Electricity, 200 ft.) or
Assault Railgun Rifle +15/+10 ranged (3d12/x3,1000 ft.)
Assult Magazine 50
SKILLS
Skill Skill Ability Other Total
Ranks Modifier Bonuses
Climb 14 + 3(5) + 8 (Hardsuit) +28 (+17without hardsuit)
Demolitions 14 + 3 + 2 (Kit) +19
Freefall 0 + 2(4) + 2 (Elf) +4(+6 withouthardsuit )
Heal 14 + 2 + 5 *(0) +20 (+15)
Hide 14 + 2 + 4 (Hardsuit) +21 (+19 withouthardsuit)
Jump 14 + 3(5) + 4 (Speed) +23 (+21 withouthardsuit) 
Repair 14 + 3 +16
Search 14 + 3 + 2 (Elf) +19
Spot 14 + 2 + 2 (Elf) +17
Survival *** 0 + 2 +2 (+4 following tracks)
Swim 0 + 5 +5 (+3 without hardsuit)
Knowledge (biology) +0 + 3 + 2 (Elf) +7
Move Silently 14 + 2 + 0 +15 (+17 withouthardsuit)

Max. Ranks for class skills is 14while max. Ranksfor cross-class skills [cc] is 7. Also, you have 10 skills at max. Rank. Davik,with an Intelligence of 16 [+3] should have no more than 9 skills at max. Rank(6 + Int. modifier).
Solved by Data base 

Solved by Data base 

* +5 competence bonus comes from Davik's MedicalDiagnostic Gauntlet. | ** In order to use Knowledge skill, Davik must have atleast 1 rank, which cost 2 skill points. (Knowledge skills = resource materiallevel or they would have included it in the pre a perquisite is base or sobeing the solved by Data base is the only reasonable explanation as theomission of a base requirement I extremely unlikely changing the bookrequirements and rules is illogical *** Survival skills used for Pathfinderclass ability instead of Wilderness Lore.
As it you say “changing the book requirements andrules is illogical” especially when a self-admitted “reasonable explanation“and supporting exist precedent and example exist to that effect in (SFH)
It would appear you are arguing with your self
That is why I am so astonished at your instance ondoing so
.Survival skills used for Pathfinder class abilityinstead of Wilderness is a fascinating subject of discussion but irrelevant tothis one.
To in DIAGNOSTIC GAUNTLET Dragon Star book of gearpg4
Parallel examples 
3 Parallel examples (SFH)
1 Diagnostic Monitor (SFH) pg.108
2 Medical Package: (SFH) pg. 121
3 Program\ Chip (SFH) pg. 106
1 cross (PHB 69) 
M14Hardsuit Starfarer’s Handbook (DaS). Changingthe book requirements and rules is illogical
1 Parallel examples 
Jangalahardsuit (IS) pg. 71-72
1 cross
Vehicle Descriptions (SFH) pg.162-163

 physically derived DR should be treatedas hardness because with modern weapons it is no longer effective in itsdesigned purposes magical at DMs discretion +2 bypasses 5 hardness +3bypasses7,+4 bypasses 9, + 5 bypasses11, and so on shock trooper bypass basisfor numbers.

Which

Languages: Imperial Common (*), Draconic,Elven (*), Goblin, and Orc.
*Automatic languages

FEATST
Technical Proficiency feat, Ambidexterity, Autofire (SFH, p. 87), Crack Shot (SFH, p. 87), Endurance *, Far Shot, ImprovedUnarmed Strike, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot . 90).,Davik shouldhave a total of 4 standard feats plus the +4 Imperial Ranger feats plus theEndurance feat gained from the Imperial Ranger class.**

SPECIAL
Elven Racial Traits (see below), Evasion (aslisted under Rogue in the PHBv.3.5), Fast Movement (+10 ft. to Base Speed),Light Armor (all), Martial Weapons (all), Pathfinder (see p. 46 of theStarfarer's Handbook), Simple Weapons (all), Medium Armor (all), Power Armor(all), Trap finding (as listed under Rogue in the PHB v.3.5)

Imperial Elf Racial Traits
Imperial elves gain a +2 racial bonusDexterity and a -2 racial penalty to Constitution.
Imperial elves gain a +2 racial bonus onListen, Search, and Spot checks.
Imperial elves gain a +2 racial bonus onFreefall and Knowledge (biology) checks.
Imperial elves are immune to magic sleepeffects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells oreffects.
Low-light vision.
Weapon Proficiency: Martial Weapon Proficiencyfeats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), andshort bow (including composite short bow)

EQUIPMENT
COMBAT GEAR
Armor Bonus Max. Dex Skill Penalty Spell Speed
M14 Hardsuit +12 +2 -2 35% 40 ft.
(Hardness of 5)

COSTS AND WEIGHT
Cost Weight
Hardsuit 22,200 cr. 200 lb.
Aimpoint sight - -
(+1 to Ranged Attacks)
Digital Binoculars - -
DsIR Sensor (sonic-based)? It still sounds weird
UV Sensor
Electronic Mapbox - -
Acts as hazardous environment - -
suit as described
Personal Communicator - - 
Total 22,220 cr. 200 lb.
Hardsuit Upgrades
Blaster Machine Pistol (+ Stun) 1,800 cr. 4lb. 
Small Ammo Backpack 250 cr. 10 lb.
(600 shots)
Minicell [x80] 1,200 cr. -
DM's Note: Are these the same cells as underAmmunition? No they are integrated
The others are for the rifle 
Data Cable [x5] 1 cr. -
Dataport Physical [x5] 1 cr. - 
Datapad computer 300 cr. 1 lb 

Decryption Software 1,000 cr. -
Encryption Software 100 cr. -
Language Translator (Integrated) 160 cr. - 
Lifeform Database 150 cr. -
Mapping Suite 100 cr. -
Medical Diagnostic Gauntlet 18,000 cr. 3 lb
(Book of Gear, p. 5)
(Mounted [slave])
Permanent Nail Dot (Integrated) 1 cr. - 
Personal Assistant 50 cr. -
Sensor Upgrades
EM/IO/NV 860 cr. 0.5 lb.
Search Bot 50 cr. -
Signal Jammer (slave) 600 cr. -
Trap Diagnostic Suite 200 cr. - 
Total 25075 cr. 21 lb
No chip.

Martial Weapons – Melee Cost Weight
Bayonet (rifle) 20 cr. 1.0 lb.
Gun Butt (rifle) - - 
Martial Weapons – Ranged Cost Weight
Assault Blaster Rifle + stun 2,600 cr. 18 lb.
Minicell
Assault Railgun Rifle 1,500 cr. 11.0 lb.
Widevision Scope 600 cr 1 lb 
Magazines (50) -------- See Below --------
Grenade Launcher cost and weaght included inassault blasterr rifle
Designed after the m 32
Grenades 5 tube -------- See Below --------
Martial Weapons – Other Cost Weight
Plastic Explosives (80 sticks) 1,000 cr. 10lb. 
Ammunition Cost Weight
Grenade (frag) [x4] 400 cr. 4 lb.
Grenade (standard EMP) [x4] 600 cr 4 lb.
Grenade (stun) 200 cr. 4 lb.
Star fare hand book PG 102
just below smoke 
Minicell [x80] 1,200 cr. 40 lb.
Railgun Magazine [x5 HEAP] 2,500 cr. 5 lb.
Railgun Magazine [x5] 417 cr. 5 lb. 
Total 11017cr. 93 lb.

Other gear-Cost Weight
Antiseptic Lamp 50 cr. 0.5 lb.
Emergency Food Synthesizer 800 cr. 10 lb. 
Emergency Hoverpad (1 day of power) n/a 30 lb.
Can carry 500 lb. of weight
Added by DM
Laser Torch 250 cr. 5 lb. 
Imperial Trauma Kit 2,500 cr. 4 lb.
Masterwork Toolkit, Demolitions 500 cr. 5 lb. 
Medikit 120 cr. 1.0 lb. 
Portable Power Generator 500 cr. 20 lb.
Temporary Shelter (1-person) 300 cr. 5 lb.
Vapor Still 200 cr. 10 lb. 
Total 54660 cr. 90.5 lb. 
Gross Values. 63,010 cr. 163 lb. .
Starting Funds (65,950 cr.)
Remaining Gold Investment (2940)

It goes analyzing them and comparing theirsymptoms and the information it scans
With information in the built in medicaldatabase, and then once scanned displays the nature .63of the problem as wellas suggested course of action to take. Its Knowles not mine  
As dampsuit doesn’t serve its intended roleand sense has been liquidated 

APPEARACE
Black hair, Grey eyes
Age: 167 years old
Height: 5 ft.1 in.
Weight: 91 lb. 

BACKGROUND
Davik is an ex-legionary. He enlisted at 117during the Age of medal before Mezzenbone ascended, and he served until hesought and received a honorable discharged as Sargent. For moral reasons afterthe Breka incident. Though he should have left when Mezzenbone ascended, orwhen the ISPD and there drow took over instead of being a tool to a monster allthe years it should not have taken that to walk. Following orders, he did a lotof things especially under a monster who does not care about collateral damageand will depopulate a planet to make a statement.
If what he does here atones for even half thethings he has done perhaps the gods will have mercy on me. 
He is a solder. It is all he has ever known.Maybe looks ugly to someone who looks half decent (a few flash burns). A couplenear misses will fix that for people but 50 years in field one thing he knows –he knows war.
Davik enlisted to be a hero from the time wehell of war so they can live in peace enlist be here is a just another worldjust another battle field. From the time he enlisted he gave everything forfive inches (?) on a wall no one reads, and a flag. He says 'when we fall noone might remember us but our brothers will and the kids they live long enoughto make because of our actions that’s the real reward most heroes no one knowsabout. That is what we were meant to be not what we have become so many fallenfor an empire that is no longer itself it has lost its way for we who are oldenough to see.
Since then he has been a private contractorthere are a lot of innocent people that need protecting and some bad thatreally, really need shooting. Getting paid for it is icing on the cake.

His thoughts on life and death: 'In this lifeyou cannot control the when or how but you can choose for what you will die inyour time fear is madness butlack of caution is stupidity. Bravery andstupidity are two entirely different things. Don't confuse the two.
**
*


----------



## epogue (Apr 9, 2017)

I used imperial ranger template  by Hastuur. is that better.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 9, 2017)

epogue said:


> I used imperial ranger template  by Hastuur. is that better.



It's fine. I'll write an introduction for you to enter the game sometime in the next few days.


----------



## epogue (Apr 9, 2017)

thank you


----------



## epogue (Apr 12, 2017)

sorry for the excess post


----------



## epogue (Apr 12, 2017)

sorry for last minute change fire immunity was not taken into account and the number of things that are immune. my primary weapon is fire based so I Could not effect my enemy and hinder the hole group. if alterations are acceptable please  confirm here acceptance if not as it is so late it is understandable. please indicate your decision so there is no confusion.


----------



## epogue (Apr 14, 2017)

I am an ex-legionary I enlisted at 117 during the age of medal were I served 10 Years there and served until I sought and received a honorable discharged as Sargent . For moral reasons after the Breka incident. Though I should have left when Mezzenbone, ascended, or when the ISPD and there drow took over instead of being a tool to a monster all althoughs years it should not have taken that to wake me up.

 Since then I have been a private contractor there are a lot of innocent people that need protecting and some bad that really, realy need shooting getting paid for it is icing on the cake 

 I am here because following orders you do a lot of things that keep you up at night especially under a monster like him that does not care about collateral damage and will depopulate a planet to make a statement. If what I do here atones for even half the things I have done perhaps the god will have mercy on me. I am a solder it is all I have ever known have ben used it to do many wrong things just following orders now maybe I can use it to do the right thing..


----------



## epogue (Apr 27, 2017)

_monetary and mass exchange Imperial Trauma Kit: 2500 cr. 4 lb

_ 32 to 36 conversion 

 and the score change of wis 10 to wis 15
 adding two to will an wis related skills

 Assumeing

 costs 1, 10 costs 2 points,11 costs 3 points. 12 costs 4 points.13 costs 5 points.
 14 costs 6 points.15 costs 8 points.16 costs 10 points.17 costs 13 points.18 costs 16 points​


----------



## epogue (Apr 27, 2017)

hopefully that will have all the bits sorted before CI: contact.
All request are helpful but unimportant wile as long as the character remains in play I am happy the only reason I checked my math is looking at that last thing I need all the help I can get.


----------



## epogue (Apr 28, 2017)

I will assume the original till noted otherwise


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 28, 2017)

---


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 28, 2017)

Edit: ignore this post.


----------



## epogue (Apr 28, 2017)

so the mathematical skill and monetary changes are expectable to either or both just do to the scale and nature of the change contrast might be helpful is 

from statement all changes are assumed acceptable


----------



## epogue (Apr 28, 2017)

misunderstanding on my part


----------



## epogue (Apr 29, 2017)

that should make things more condensed both versions of the statistics  are available on the condensed character profile  post. corrected version is assumed used if original  32 please clarify desired both are present


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 29, 2017)

---


----------



## epogue (Apr 29, 2017)

both were present untill I was clear which you wanted to use. and  thank you for the information it was most helpful


----------



## epogue (Jul 11, 2017)

I do not knowhow


----------



## Buddha the DM (Feb 5, 2018)

*Soumral Shadewalker:* Elf Female; Spacefarer Operative 14 (_Specialization_: Ghost)

*Background*
Soumral grew up in the forrested regions of the Dalelands where she learned the value of a well place arrow, or blade, could mean the difference between staying alive or becoming something’s dinner. Another, perhaps more important, lesson that she learn was the value of having information on people. When she wasn’t busy in the forrests of the region she was often found seemingly hanging out in the villages doing nothing. This may have seemed like the truth to most but it was not.

Soumral was, in fact, listening to what the villagers’ and travelers’ had to say. She kept track of all the major players in the area, and what they were up to. What she didn’t know for some time was that someone was watching her. One day a relatively nondescript human approached here and introduced himself as a member of an order that was seeking people with skills that she had displayed. The two spent most of the following week talking about the order and what exactly would be expected of one of its members. As their discussions came toa close, Soumral decided it was high time to broaden her horizons and so accepted the invitation to join the order.

Upon her acceptance of membership she learned that the order was called the Shadowthorne. Not only were they information gatherers, they made use of the skills she had honed in the forrests of her homeland. The emmisary of the order informed her that they would be departing the Dalelands to head for the Sword Coast, and more importantly the city of Baldur’s Gate. When she asked why there she was told that forces were moving that could bring vast changes, and that they were to find out what those forces were and the potential changes that they could bring.


----------



## KainG (Feb 18, 2018)

Now converted to Starfinder:
*Yin Hun Lang:* male human soldier 14 (_Theme:_ Mercenary)

Working on Emiko next.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2018)

[sblock=Silhouette]
*Race*: Fetchling
*Class/Level*: Beguiler 14
*Gender*: Female
*Exp*: 

*Strength *(STR) 		10 (0) 
*Dexterity *(DEX) 	22 (2) +2 racial, +2 lvl, +2 lvl, +4 personal enhancement
*Constitution *(CON) 	14 (0) +2 lvl, +2 lvl
*Intelligence *(INT) 	16 (2) +2 lvl, +2 lvl
*Wisdom *(WIS) 		12 (2) -2 racial, +2 personal enhancement
*Charisma *(CHA) 		25 (4) +2 racial, +1 theme, +1 lvl, +1 lvl, +6 personal enhancement

*Alignment*: Neutral
*EAC*: 33 (10 + 17 + 6)
*KAC*: 34 (10 + 18 + 6)
*Hit Points*: 88
*Stamina*: 112
*Resolve*: 14
*Movement*: 30'

*Init*: +6
*Base Attack Bonus*: +10
*Fort*: +9
*Reflex*: +15
*Will*: +12

*Race Abilities*
Fetchling
+2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Wis
4 HP
Low-Light Vision
Darkvision 60'
Skilled: +2 Stealth, and (the original material gives Knowledge: Planes, but I'm thinking Bluff might work better here?)
Shadow Blending: Concealment from dim light gives 50% miss chance instead of 20%
Light Blindness

*Theme Abilities*: Spy
Theme Knowledge: When making a Diplomacy roll to gather information or a Culture roll to recall information about a person, subtract 5 from the DC. Diplomacy or Culture is a class skill for you, or gain +1 if you already have the chosen skill as a class skill from your 1st level class. Gain +1 to Charisma at character creation.

Ear to the Ground (6th level): 
Gathering information with Diplomacy takes half the time, and you reduce the penalty to Stealth for moving at up to normal speed by half.

Something on Everyone (12th level): 
If you succeed on a Culture check to recall information, or a Diplomacy check to gather information, about an individual you can use Diplomacy to Bully or Demoralize someone as if it was the Intimidate skill as you put your purloined secrets to good use. This only functions once per individual per day. 

*Class Abilities*:
Cloaked Casting (+2 spell DC, +2 caster lvl vs spell resistance when target is flat-footed)
Improved Feint
Mystic Skullduggery +4
Beguiler Tricks
F - Stygian Step (Gain 50% miss chance as part of a mv action with 1 resolve; at 10th lvl spend 2 resolve to become incorporeal instead)
5 - Hidden Signs (Bluff roll vs Perception of onlookers to conceal spellcasting as normal activity)
8 - Wraith Strike (When attacking a flat-footed opponent, do 1d4 extra damage in melee or within 40', add 1d4 each 3 levels gained beyond 8)
F - Subtle Spell (1 resolve to cast spell without making any noise, or without needing to make gestures; at 10th lvl 2 resolve for both)
Bonus Feats
14 - Incorporeal Anatomy (spend 1 resolve as reaction when critically hit, or hit by Trick Attack; extra dmg from these is negated)
F - Dauntless Deception (gain Will save against True Seeing when it is used to attempt to see through your illusion effects)

*Archetype*: Shadowdancer
2 - Shadowed Sneak (1/day adv w/Sleight of Hand, +30' to darkvision range)
6 - Hide in Shadows (when within 10' of dim light, Hide from normal vision even if no other cover/concealment)
9 - Shadow Jump (Move between areas of Dim Light as if by Dimension Door, up to total of 960' in increments of 40'; gain Dimensional Agility as bonus feat)

Skills: (6+3 x 14) 126
Acrobatics (Dex) +19 (10 + 6 +3)
Bluff (Cha) +30 (14 + 7 + 3 + 4 + 2)
Culture (Int) +16 (10 + 3 + 3)
Diplomacy (Cha) +20 (10 +7 +3)
Disguise (Cha) +20 (10 + 7 + 3)
Mysticism (Wis) +22 (14 + 1 + 3 + 4)
Perception (Wis) +18 (14 + 1 + 3)
Profession: Servant (Cha) +15 (5 + 7 + 3)
Sense Motive (Wis) +17 (13 + 1 + 3)
Sleight of Hand (Dex) +19 (10 + 6 + 3)
Stealth (Dex) +21 (10 +6 +3 +2)

*Feats*
1 Mystic Strike (weapon attacks always count as magic)
3 Expanded Beguiler Training (gain a Beguiler Trick)
5 Iron Will
7 Shadow Weave Magic (+1 spell DC for enchantment/illusion, -1 for evocation and transmutation)
B Spell Focus (+2 spell DC)
9 Spell Penetration (+2 vs SR)
B Dimensional Agility (
B Expanded Beguiler Training
11 Mobility (+4 AC vs opportunity attacks from movement out of threatened spaces)
13 Greater Feint (feints last until end of following turn)
B Expanded Beguiler Training

*Languages *- Common, Mulhorandi, Thayan, Elven, Draconic, Celestial, Infernal, Abyssal, Sylvan, Dwarven, Orcish, Giant, Primordial, Undercommon

*Spells *(caster level 14 (16 vs SR), Base DC 19+spl lvl)
Slots 1 - 7, 2 - 7, 3 - 6, 4 - 5, 5 - 3

*Known*
0 - Dancing Lights, Detect magic, Ghost Sound, Telepathic Message, Token Spell, Mending
1 - Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Detect Thoughts, Disguise Self, Expeditiousness, Identify
2 - Darkness, Invisibility, Knock, Mirror Image, See Invisible, Spider Climb
3 - Arcane Sight, Haste, Nondetection, Suggestion, Tongues
4 - Hold Monster, Holographic Image, Mind Thrust, Flight
5 - Greater Dispel Magic, Mislead

Money - 788 gp 24sp

*Weapons *-
Adamantine Zero-edge Dagger, +16 atk, 6d4+13 dmg, analog, operative, 66,900
_- Fusion: Called, 11,700
- Fusion: Glamered, 11,700_
Bow, +16, 1d6+13 P dmg, 60', quick reload

*Armour *-
Freebooter IV, +17/+18, Max dex +6, ACP 0, 4 upg, 60,600
_- Electrostatic Field Mk2, 1 slot, 13,000 (Resist Electricity 10, 2d6 electric damage when touched/hit in melee)
- Thermal Capacitor Mk2, 1 slot, 36,250 (Resist Fire/Cold 10, expanded habitable temp range)
- Deflective Reinforcement, 1 slot, 7500 (DR 5/-)
- Filtered Rebreather, 1 slot, 4600 (Resist Acid 5, +2 vs poison/disease)_

*Gear *-
Ring of Resistance 3, 18,100
Ability Crystals (+2, +4, +6), 82,900
Clothing
- Cold Environment, Travel; 40
- Everyday; 1
Hygiene Kit, 3[/sblock]

[sblock=Beguiler]
Key Ability: Charisma

6 + Int modifier; Acrobatics (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Culture (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Engineering (Int), Mysticism (Wis), Perception (Wis), Profession (Cha, Int, or Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Stealth (Dex)

Proficiencies: Light Armor, Basic Melee (analog only), Bows

1 	0	Cloaked Casting
2	1	Beguiler Trick
3	2	Improved Feint, Mystic Skullduggery +1, Weapon Specialization
4	3	Bonus Feat
5	3	Beguiler Trick
6	4	Mystic Skullduggery +2
7	5	Bonus Feat
8	6	Beguiler Trick
9	6	Mystic Skullduggery +3
10	7	Bonus Feat
11	8	Beguiler Trick
12	9	Mystic Skullduggery +4
13	9	Bonus Feat
14	10	Beguiler Trick
15	11	Mystic Skullduggery +5
16	12	Bonus Feat
17	12	Beguiler Trick
18	13	Mystic Skullduggery +6
19	14	Bonus Feat
20	15	Fuse Spells, Beguiler Trick

Cloaked Casting: A Beguiler casting a spell against an unwitting target (who is being denied Dex bonus to KAC and EAC) has +1 to the spell's save DC. At 8th level the spell gains +2 versus spell resistance. At 14th level the bonus to save DC becomes +2.

Improved Feint: Gain as a bonus feat

Mystic Skullduggery: Insight bonus to Bluff or Stealth, and Mysticism.

Bonus Feats can be chosen from: Spell Focus, Greater Feint, Artful Misdirection, Expanded Beguiler Training, Mass Enchantment, or any of the Technology Feats (http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/technologyGuide/feats.html)

Fuse Spells: As Technomancer

Beguiler Tricks
2nd level
Stygian Step (Gain 50% miss chance as part of a move action with 1 resolve; at 10th level spend 2 resolve to become incorporeal instead)
Quick Disguise (as Operative)
Takes One To Know One (gain +2 to save vs Enchantment and Illusion; increases to +4 at 10th lvl)
Hidden Signs (Bluff roll vs Perception of onlookers to conceal spellcasting as normal activity)

5th level
Subtle Spell (1 resolve to cast spell without making any noise, or without needing to make gestures; at 10th lvl 2 resolve for both)
Surefooted (as operative)
Alter Aura (Contest Bluff vs Caster level of spells attempting to determine alignment)

8th level
Mentalist's Bane (as operative)
Holographic Distraction (as operative)
Master of Disguise (as Operative)
Wraith Strike (When attacking a flat-footed opponent, do 1d4 extra damage in melee or within 40', add 1d4 each 3 levels gained beyond 8)

11th level
Glimpse the Truth (as operative)
Baleful Touch (spend 2 resolve to Stygian Step through foe, doing Wraith Strike dmg with d8s. Requires Stygian Step and Wraith Strike)
Dusk Aura (spend 1 resolve to lower light level 1 step in own space, lasts lvl/3 rounds)
Hide in Plain Sight (use Stealth to hide even if observed as long as shadows are within 10')

14th level
Quickened Spell (2 resolve to cast 0 lvl spell, 4 to cast 1st level spell, 6 to cast 2nd level spell as a move action)
Swift Feint (Roll Bluff to feint as a swift action)
Incorporeal Anatomy (spend 1 resolve as reaction when critically hit, or hit by Trick Attack; extra dmg from these is negated)
Dauntless Deception (gain Will save against True Seeing when it is used to attempt to see through your illusion effects)[/sblock]

[sblock=Beguiler Spell List]
0 Level Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect magic, Ghost Sound, Telepathic Message, Token Spell, Mending

1 Level Alarm, Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Detect Thoughts, Disguise Self, Expeditiousness, Holographic Image, Identify, Lesser Confusion, Ventriloquism, Keen Senses, Flight, Mind Thrust

2 Level Daze Monster, Hold Person, Holographic Image, Invisibility, Knock, Mirror Image, See Invisible, Spider Climb, Fog Cloud, Darkvision, Darkness, Flight, Mind Thrust

3 Level Arcane Sight, Charm Monster, Clairaudience/Voyance, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Displacement, Euphoric Cloud, Haste, Holographic Image, Nondetection, Reflective Hideaway, Slow, Suggestion, Tongues, Web, Flight, Mind Thrust

4 Level Arcane Eye, Confusion, Hold Monster, Holographic Image, Greater Invisibility, Detect Observation, Mind Probe, Nightcloak, Secret Text, Sending, Telepathic Bond, Flight, Mind Thrust

5 Level Break Enchantment, Dominate Person, Feeblemind, Greater Dispel Magic, Holographic Image, Holographic Terrain, Mislead, Modify Memory, Passwall, Private Sanctum, Prying Eyes, Freedom of Movement, Flight, Mind Thrust

6 Level Ethereal Jaunt, Holographic Image, Mass Invisibility, Shadow Walk, Shadowy Fleet, True Seeing, Veil, Getaway, Plane Shift, Subjective Reality, Mind Thrust[/sblock]


[sblock=Spy]
You're a skulk, a snoop, someone who makes a living finding out things other people would rather you not know. Maybe you worked for an intelligence agency, or maybe you were more of a freelancer; a secretive information broker or a private detective. Regardless, you know how to do the legwork, who to talk to, and how to cover your tracks. Authorities never feel entirely safe with you around, but your services are entirely too valuable to eliminate you.

Theme Knowledge: When making a Diplomacy roll to gather information or a Culture roll to recall information about a person, subtract 5 from the DC. Diplomacy or Culture is a class skill for you, or gain +1 if you already have the chosen skill as a class skill from your 1st level class. Gain +1 to Charisma at character creation.

Ear to the Ground (6th level): 
Gathering information with Diplomacy takes half the time, and you reduce the penalty to Stealth for moving at up to normal speed by half.

Something on Everyone (12th level): 
If you succeed on a Culture check to recall information, or a Diplomacy check to gather information, about an individual you can use Diplomacy to Bully or Demoralize someone as if it was the Intimidate skill as you put your purloined secrets to good use. This only functions once per individual per day. 

Master Spy (18th level): 
When you learn something embarrassing or incriminating about someone who's in a position to be of use to you, recover 1 Resolve point. If you can either approach the subject and use that information to successfully extort valuables or service from them, or sell the information for valuables or favors to one of their rivals, recover a second Resolve point.[/sblock]

[sblock=Thrak]
_Goliath Outlander Soldier 12_
*Exp*: 56,200
*Hit Points*: 90
*Stamina*: 121
*Initiative*: +2
*Speed*: 30 ft
*EAC*: 29 (10 + 17 armor +2 dex)
*KAC*: 31 (10 + 18 armor +2 dex +1 insight)

*Saves*: Fort +12, Ref +8, Will +11
*Abilities*: Str 24, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 10

*Skills*: 48
Acrobatics (Dex) +13 (8
Athletics (Str) +20 (10
Intimidate (Cha) +13 (10
Medicine (Int) +13 (10
Survival (Wis) +16 (10

*Feats*: 
1 Enhanced Resistance: Kinetic (gain DR 12/-)
3 Bodyguard (give adjacent ally +2 EAC/KAC, lose that amount for self)
5 Improved Unarmed Strike (always counts as armed, unarmed strikes do increased damage)
7 Stand Still (attacks of opportunity may force targets to stop moving)
B In Harm's Way (take damage intended for Bodyguarded ally)
9 Deflect Projectiles (use weapon attack roll as reaction to stop incoming ranged damage)
11 Connection Inkling (gain Psychokinetic Hand, Stabilize at will, and can cast Life Bubble 4/day, Wis-based DC)

*Theme*: 
Ability Bonus: +1 Strength

*Theme Knowledge* (1st)
Without access to high level technology, you've grown more accustomed to enduring harsh environments and relying on your own physical prowess than most. The DC of Survival checks used to endure weather, live off the land, and orient yourself is reduced by 5 when you are not assisted by technological devices. Athletics is a class skill for you, though if it is a class skill from the class you take at 1st level, you instead gain a +1 bonus to Athletics checks. In addition you gain an ability adjustment of +1 to Strength at character creation.

Archaic Proficiency (6th)
While fancy chain swords or death lasers work for some, you’ve found that simple hardened steel or a taunt strung bow can do just as well when used properly. When using Archaic weapons, you bypass the damage reduction normally provided against such weapons by advanced armor. Additionally you can use the Improved Unarmed Strike feat table for damage when using an Archaic weapon if that damage would be higher.

Self Reliant (12th)
While others might scoff at you for your backwards ways, you’ve learned to thrive in situations where technology is limited or unavailable. You receive a +1 to any strength, dexterity, or wisdom based skill check that is unassisted by any kind of technological device.

Spartan Aptitude (18th)
Overcoming great challenges without relying on advanced machines or technology fills you with a sense of accomplishment. Once per day after participating in combat against a significant foe without using any kind of technological item you recover 1 Resolve Point. Additionally once per day after overcoming a skill challenge that benefits you or your group without the use of any kind of technological assistance you also recover 1 Resolve Point.

*Race features*
Goliath
Ability Adjustments: +4 Str, –2 Int
Hit Points: 6

Size and Type
_Goliath are Large monstrous humanoids with space and reach of 10 feet._

Low Light Vision
_Goliath have low light vision._

Mountain Climbers
_Goliath possess a Climb speed of 20'._

Hard to Bring Down
_Once per day, a Goliath brought to 0 Hit Points but not killed can fight on for 1 more round. The Goliath drops to 0 HP and is dying (following the normal rules) but can act normally until the end of her next turn, when she becomes unconscious as normal. If she would lose additional Hit Points before this, she ceases to be able to act and falls unconscious._

Peak Leapers
_Goliath gain +10 on an Acrobatics or Athletics check to jump or leap._

Weathered
_Goliath have cold resistance 5, which stacks with up to one other source of cold resistance._ 

*Class Features *
Primary Fighting Style: Arcane Assailant
Techniques
_- Rune of the EK (10 min to imbue weapon to be 'magic')
- Secret of the Magi (imbued weapon can gain Etherael, Flaming, Frost, Merciful or Shock fusion, if not already had)
- Power of Legend (1 resolve as move action while wielding magic weapon to remove Bleeding, Burning, Confused, Exhausted, Fatigued, Flat-footed, Off-target, Shaken or Sickened conditions, or reduce Cowering to Frightened, or Frightened to Shaken_
Secondary Fighting Style (at lvl -8): Guard
Techniques
_- Armor Training (Reduce ACP of worn armor by 1, increase Max-Dex by 1_
Gear Boosts
_- Melee Striker (+1/2 Str bonus to melee damage)
- Armored Advantage (+1 insight KAC when wearing armor)
- Anchoring Arcana (full attack to make single atk with magic weapon that can immobilize a foe; Will DC 16+strmod)_
Weapon Specialization 
Combat Feats
Soldier's Onslaught (may get 3rd attack for -6 to all when full attacking)

*Archetype*: Phrenic Adept
- Phrenic Awakening: Gain Limited Telepathy, 2 telepathy-only languages, Charisma prereqs waived for psychic power feats
- Phrenic Defense: 1 Resolve to reroll save vs fear/mind-effecting or pain descriptors; reduced effect if still fail
- Phrenic Senses: 1 resolve to gain Arcane Sight that only detects Fear, Mind-effecting or pain descriptor powers and abilities; Also gain Blindsense (Emotion) within 30'
- Lesser Power: Cast one of Charm Monster, Clairvoyance/audience, or Psychokinetic Strangulation 1/day; DC 10+spell lvl+Strmod
- Phrenic Power: Cast one of Confusion, Mind Probe, Telepathic Bond 1/day

*Cash*: 102gp 6sp
*Armor*: 
Superior Iridishell, EAC +17, KAC +18, Max Dex +4, ACP 0, Upg 4, Bulk 2 42250
_- Haste, 9250
- Darkvision 60', 200
- Electrostatic Field Mk2, 13000
- Filtered Rebreather, 4600_

*Weapon*: 
Adamantine Ruin Devastation Blade, +19 atk, 5d8+19, Bulk 1, analog 43900+2500
Sintered Starknife, +19 atk, 4d4+13, Bulk L, analog, thrown 50', 9810
_- Returning, 2300_
Unarmed, +19 atk, 3d6+19

*Gear*
Personal Upgrades (1: Wisdom and 2: Strength) 7900
Ring of Resistance 2, 4200
Ring of Sustenance, 2925
Glove of Storing, 4600[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 11, 2018)

*RODAN [CR 14]*
LG Medium Humanoid (raptoran)
*Init* +4; *Senses* low-light vision; Perception +10
*Deity* The Merchant
*Aura* good
*DEFENSE*
*HP* 215
*EAC* 25; *KAC* 28
*Fort* +16, *Ref* +16, *Will* +25
*Defensive Abilities* lucky (re-roll one roll, once per day)
*OFFENSE*
*Speed* 30 feet, fly 40 ft. (average)
*Melee* +23 nova battleglove (3d10+14 B)
*Ranged* +28 battle harness integrated blaster pistol (4d8+14 E)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Mystic Spells Prepared (CL 14)*
5th—_break enchantment_, _call cosmos_, _greater dispel magic_
4th—_calm emotions_ (SFC), _death ward_, _dismissal_, _hold monster_, _mystic cure_ (12d8+8), _remove radioactivity_
3rd—_dispel magic_, _guiding star_ (SFC), _haste_, _lesser resistant armor_, _mystic cure_ (5d8+8), _remove affliction_
2nd—_augury_, _hold person_, _hurl forcedisk_, _mystic cure_ (3d8+8), _remove condition_, _sanctuary_ (SFC), _see invisibility_
1st—_anticipate peril_ (SFC), _command_, _detect radiation_, _identify_, _life bubble_, _mystic cure_ (1d8+8), _share language_
0 (at will)—_daze_, _detect affliction_, _detect magic_, _force ward_ (SFC), _psychokinetic hand_, _stabilize_, _token spell_​*Offensive Abilities* harm undead 8d8+14
*STATISTICS*
*Str* +2, *Dex* +4, *Con* +4, *Int* +2, *Wis* +8, *Cha* +6
*Skills* Acrobatics +4, Athletics +2 (+4 while climbing, +12 while jumping), Bluff +6, Culture +25, Diplomacy +6, Disguise +6, Intimidate +6, Life Science +25, Medicine +30, Mysticism +30, Perception +10, Profession (pharmacologist) +25, Sense Motive +8, Stealth +0, Survival +8
*Feats* Combat Casting, Harm Undead, Powered Armor Proficiency
*Languages* Auran, Draconic, Tuilvilanuue, Universal
*Other Abilities* unerring direction, wing-aided movement
*ECOLOGY*
*Gear* advanced medkit, _amulet of camouflage_, blaster pistol (integrated into battle harness), battle harness w/targeting computer (ignore concealment but not total concealment), comm unit, nova battleglove, flashlight, medpatch (x2), sprayflesh (x2)
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
*Unerring Direction (Ex)* Raptorans have an instinctive sense of which direction is north, even when they are underground or otherwise unable to see the sky or other visual cues. Beyond the Material Plane, this ability doesn't function.
*Wing-Aided Movement (Ex)* Raptorans can use their wings to help with movement even if they can't fly yet. The extra lift from her wings gives a raptoran a +10 racial bonus while using the Athletics skill to jump.


----------



## KainG (Mar 30, 2018)

Finally done coverting *Emiko*.


----------

